# When should I move to adult food ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

When should I swap from Barking Heads Puppy Food to the adult one ?


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Around 6 months old. 
I swapped Millie at 5 months, but I changed her food at the same time to NI and they were happy for me to put her on adult food. However, if you do decide to every move over to NI, the Working Dog food is for over a year old because of the Vitamin C in it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am just changing Bonnie over at the moment to adult NI. I have never thought of trying the working dog Julie what's the difference?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa Biscuit is still on the puppy food. I think it says to switch over at 12 months but not sure what others have done. x


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Lisa. We are still on puppy at 6 months old. The packet says stay on this until 12 months. I have just bought 12kg & so I will see where we are when that starts to run out. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Were still giving Arthur the puppy one hes 1 in 3 weeks so this i think will be his last bag of puppy (sob).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I am just changing Bonnie over at the moment to adult NI. I have never thought of trying the working dog Julie what's the difference?


I think the working food, is for dogs that are active. It has extra Vit C in it which younger dogs can't tolerate or something. There's just a couple of varieties that are only in Working food, it Salmon, Duck.

I think someone else might have a better understanding of working food. But one they're over 1 year you can use it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------

